# Victornox Knife



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Thought I'd just mention my experience with the Victornox knife I recently used on a bear hunt. *AWESOME! *

I am totally sold on the Havalon knife and use them primarily. However, I didn't want to be breaking any blades on the bear when caping something with such a tough hide. Very pleased with this knife. Just got what I think was a 4" paring knife. This thing performed flawlessly! Super sharp and kept it's blade through a difficult caping process of a bear. I think it'll be good for a few more animals. Time will tell, but at 5-6 dollars on Amazon, pretty great deal!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I makes me happy to see another person won over to the Victronix pairing knife. I've been preaching this for a few years now. Best $5 a guy can spend. Havalon, Outdoors Edge, Pirahnta, etc would all go out of business if people knew just how sweet the Victronix knives are. 

Buy a Diamond E-Z-Lap steel and you'll be good to go for years.

Last year I quartered, caped, gutted, boneless, skinned, etc... a moose, 5 deer, 2 antelope, and an elk with the same knife. And it will do more this year and the next...


----------

